# Is it ok to have 14 rats in a freddy cage?



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't worry its not permanently im just doing intros with my 10 boys and 4 babies.
All is going well this is the second day and will be the second night for them in there. 
Today I added a hammock which is going well.

I've spent 2 hours stripping down the explorer cage and discinfecting everything.
All hammocks have been washed on a 60c wash, shelves have been removed, Sputnik and savic circus houses have been soaked as have the trays. Still waiting for the metal trays to arrive!

Anyway here is a pic I took yesterday of my boys snuggled.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww bless them 
Glad things seem to be going well.
Having a group of 14 will be amazing!


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

14 rats! My goodness........

Question, do they all come out to play together or do you take two out at a time?
xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

They all come out together 
Either on the bed or the rat room.

I love being rat attacked


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

You are very brave! hehe. 

Just wondering, because I'm interested in rats and still learning - do they try to escape when you have them out? Like a hamster would or can you pretty much just leave them to it?

Like so when I have my hamsters out (individually - that could sound like I have them out together! lol) and they are playing on the bed, they are constantly trying to get off the edge or sneak behind the back of the bed. So I have to be on full guard - are rats similar or can you just let them roam around? What's it like trying to get them back in the cage?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My lot and past ratties have never tried to escape.
These ones all go on the bed and just fall asleep.
In the rat room they all potter about climb in and out the cage climb all over me.
I'd never leave my rats un attended though. Even though it's rat proof I still wouldn't.

I had hamsters in the past and mine tried jumping off the bed. They never sat still always on the go.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

I want rats even more now!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like you could fit a few more in there


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's exactly what I was thinking Bernie what u reckon another 20? 

Do u think if I put them in one half of the explorer tomorrow it would be too soon? I've striped it all down with discinfectant washed everything and plan on putting one hammock in, the one theyve got in the freddy now. And tip all the substrate into the explorer base.
Do u think that would be ok?
They've been in the freddy 2 days and they all snuggle up together.

Here they r eating tuna pasta bake.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What a lot of wasted space in that cage, all you need is one like this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

blade100 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking Bernie what u reckon another 20?
> 
> Do u think if I put them in one half of the explorer tomorrow it would be too soon? I've striped it all down with discinfectant washed everything and plan on putting one hammock in, the one theyve got in the freddy now. And tip all the substrate into the explorer base.
> Do u think that would be ok?
> ...


And the rest, just pile them in until they can barely move, you have soo much wasted space in there :lol:

So long as you've had no scuffles in the last day I would think it will be fine to move them into the explorer tomorrow


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh tdm where did u get that from it looks awesome so much space how many is in there? Could it hold 14?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool. 
Yeh it's just been playfighting that's all and when I do hear squeaks it's the babies playing with each other. Or the odd one being trod on lol.

Ok I'll play it by ear. They can go in the explorer well half of it and then I can observe if all goes down the pan I'll start over again with them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Oh tdm where did u get that from it looks awesome so much space how many is in there? Could it hold 14?


I think there were 10 in there so you could squeeze another 4 in no problem, they havent been in there in months though, I just carry them up to the playroom in my pockets and on my shoulders now that there arent as many. I cant belive youve got 14 rats already, I keep seeing everyones new ratty babies and finding myself having to be very very strong and not go out and get some more ratties


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

lucky rats having all that space!  :thumbup1:

glad intros are going well, sounds like it would be fine to move them into the bottom explorer.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I know tdm but I'm at my limit now.
Don't want to upset the balance which I prob have done with these 4 babies,which I only intended on getting 2 but couldn't leave the other 2 knowing there fate or the state they were being kept in. Oh well what's two more! Lol

I'm using the top half is that ok? It's just I can use the bottom tray in the top to block the exit hole for the bottom.

It's the big day to day moving into half hope they will be ok, I'm only putting in the hammock they've been using in the freddy.
And the substrate from the freddy too.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well there in the top half of the explorer cage.
All is going well there was only Percy that when sniffing vinny one of the babies percys fur got a bit spikey so I blew on him and he settled down.

But just been up to check on them and this is what I found





































There is the two babies together in the red spotty hammock and then on the red shelf is another 2 babies with Percy the Siamese so it seems to be going well, it's just tonite when things get hairy!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well my Boys have been so well behaved they now have the full explorer cage and it's full of hammocks bunker houses savic Sputnik and circus houses etc.
So I can safely say all 14 of my boys are now a bonded group 
They woke me up this morn at 5.30am demanding food, they'd eaten a full rabbit size bowl of dry mix and were hungry.
They eat no end a full bowl everyday! Full to the top and spilling over they eat it all apart from the pellets.
I'm glad I buy my rat mixes in 15kgs.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Well my Boys have been so well behaved they now have the full explorer cage and it's full of hammocks bunker houses savic Sputnik and circus houses etc.
> So I can safely say all 14 of my boys are now a bonded group
> They woke me up this morn at 5.30am demanding food, they'd eaten a full rabbit size bowl of dry mix and were hungry.
> They eat no end a full bowl everyday! Full to the top and spilling over they eat it all apart from the pellets.
> I'm glad I buy my rat mixes in 15kgs.


Fab news!

Im glad i buy mine in big bags i think mine weighs 25kg i go through that in around a month maybe 6 weeks if im lucky! fattie ratties!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh me and my mate make up our own rat mix out of fruity parrot,pasture mix,harrisons banana brunch and dog kibble so it's very cost effective really which is just aswell really lol. Greedy little boogers.


----------

